# Happy 3rd Birthday, Jerry! (3 pictures)



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry turned 3 on Saturday. He really wasn't thrilled about his hat, but I managed to bribe him with some ham long enough to take a couple of quick pictures.


















His "sister" kept trying to take his ham.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 3rd Birthday Jerry! 
What a handsome boy and you gotta love the hat


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's so adorable!! I just love that first picture by the christmas tree. Did you submit that for the contest? You should. I love the hat... I couldn't get one on Rocco. He kept trying to eat it. LOL.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 3rd Birthday Jerry!!! Wishing you many many more


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Jerry. You rock that hat buddy.He is a handsome boy!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, all! He's such a good boy. And I think I found a good way to teach him to cover his eyes - just put a birthday hat on. He kept trying to paw it off.



Angelina03 said:


> He's so adorable!! I just love that first picture by the christmas tree. Did you submit that for the contest? You should. I love the hat... I couldn't get one on Rocco. He kept trying to eat it. LOL.


I didn't, I need to get out a real camera and take one of him in front of the tree. Maybe I'll get around to doing it before the deadline is over.  That's my mom's tree, maybe I could get him to balance on top of the giant stack of presents (or not, he's such a big, clumsy goof.)


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What a sweet looking boy! Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a nice looking boy! Happy Birthday!!!


----------

